# Is this rock safe?



## gsalmons (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all!

I recently rescaped my 55g with a mix of river pebbles and a few various smallish rocks. I'm really pleased with my selection but on closer inspection one of the rocks shows a brown 'rust' colour in places!

It's only around 10lb in weight but I'm now worried it may not be safe. I've attached a decent photo - could anyone advise if its ok or if they've had any problems with something similar? Thanks to everyone for any advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably fine.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

If the fish aren't reacting negatively to it and it hasn't changed the water chemistry I'd say it's fine to use in aquaria.


----------



## gsalmons (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi.

Levels seem fine but I'll keep a close eye on them over the next two-three weeks. The fish are behaving normally (within reason!) so fingers crossed the rock will stay

Thanks


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

whats that purple and orange wish swimming across the top of that picture??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like an acei...probably just the lighting making the yellow fins look orange.


----------

